# A Bladesmith I Ain't......



## Mars (Jul 29, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]But I tried and had fun with it. I made this one out of 3/16 O1 steel and some micarta made from a pair of old Columbia pants. I learned a lot about what not to do and that a grinder would be REAL nice. Using files is a lot like work.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Mars (Jul 29, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]

I was a little too ambitious with the size for my skill level. It's definitely got some heft to it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 29, 2015)

That is a big ol utilitarian sized knife. 
Looks great for a first knife I think!


----------



## Mars (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks. I had fun with it and I have some steel left so I probably make a couple more.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 30, 2015)

Not bad for a "firsty".
Couple of ??
Are there any other pins (hidden) besides the thong tube holding the scales in place? 
Bigger blades like that tend to see more "impact" use and mechanical pinnage is a recommended practice. Epoxy is tough, good and highly recommended, but the bond can be broken between dissimilar impervious materials.

How did you heat treat the O1?
While O1 can be "shade-tree" heattreated to get a reasonably good cutting tool, it is capable of so much higher quality performance using controlled thermal cycling. It's a great cutlery steel and one of my favorites.

That's a great start, hope you will consider visiting one of the Georgia Custom Knifemakers' Guild meetings. One of the best networking opportunities in the cutlery world. We are a teaching guild with all levels of skill in attendance. You do not have to be a member or a professional knifemaker to attend meetings and learn things. Just about any question can be answered and any problem resolved concerning knife making by someone in Guild.
Next meeting is in Cummng, GA at Fiddleback Forge/Andy Roy's place. August 15
You are also welcome to attend one of my Trackrock Hammer-ins in Blairsville, GA if you are more bladesmithing oriented (also free). Sept 25 - 26


----------



## Mars (Jul 30, 2015)

Unfortunately the one pin is all that it's got. If the handles come off I will definitely add a couple more.

I heat treated it based on what I found online. I used a propane torch and got it glowing and made sure that a magnet was not attracted to it. Then I quenched it in warm oil. After the quench I cleaned it up and tempered it twice at 425 for two hours.

I learned a lot on this and I hope not to make the same mistakes on future knifes.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 31, 2015)

That's a pretty big chunk of steel to heat with a propane torch. There's a good bit more to proper heattreating than what you saw on line. While parts of the technique you describe are somewhat close to what will get you reasonable results, there is a lot of room for human error and unseen variables to get things way out of kilter. I'm sure it's hard to describe in a few lines what all you did, so please understand I am not picking at you. Just a lot more to it. Love to take some time with you and discuss in more detail. 

Wouldn't hesitate to use the knife, just that you did not get close to what the O1 is capable of as far as a cutting tool is concerned.
Hey, the big picture is you did make a knife and that's the start.
I hope you will continue. I would suggest you research a few more sources on heattreating high carbon steels. There are a lot of recipes out there. Try KnifeNetworkForums - Newbie section for "stickies" on heattreatment. Good thread on O1.
Try not to get to confused with all the options.

Just a tip: Do all your drilling prior to heattreatment. High eutectoid steels like O1 can and will harden further from point of heat than you think. Can ruin a lot of drill bits real quick.


----------



## Mars (Jul 31, 2015)

It still may not be the best way to do it but I have since made a "coffee can forge" for heat treating. It still may not be the best way but anything I make is just going to be for me and maybe family. Thanks for the tips and if I have any questions I will send them your way if you don't mind.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 1, 2015)

No problem at all.
Would recommend, since you are doing your own heattreating in house, to start using simpler high carbon steels.
1084 and 5160 are much simpler to shade-tree thermal cycling with minimal sources and will give you blades that will perform very well. They are much more forgiving if you are not "dead-on" with your temps and can normally be redone if you mess up.
The higher eutectoids such as O1, 1095, 52100, W1 & W2, are not very forgiving in this area.
Also try going a bit smaller in blade size/thickness until you get the basics nailed down and consistent results. You will learn better, faster and build confidence.

I realize that since you are in Sandersville, making either of the events I mentioned above would be somewhat of a serious drive.
There are however several excellent makers in your neck of the woods that you might be able to spend a little time with.
To name a few: Travis Davis/Thompson, Pops Knife Supply/Washington, Adam Reese/Washington, Dan Moye & John Costa/Watkinsville, Ken Simmons/Washington, Twin Blades/Statesboro (we also usually have our Feb Guild meeting at the Twins). Just to name a few. May have a few of the locations mixed up but they can be found on the Guild Website.
There are makers in most every community, just hard to find out who they are and where.....good reason for hooking up with the GA Guild - networking.


----------



## bbs383ci (Aug 1, 2015)

Yup start with a smaller easier metal if your heat treating with a torch, at least till you make a forge. 

Looks great for a first knife, I'm embarrassed to show my first one.


----------



## Mars (Aug 6, 2015)

I finally made a sheath for this thing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mars (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry about the size of the picture. That's almost actual size.


----------



## RNC (Aug 6, 2015)

I Digg this knife !

Looks like a tool for taking care of business and I think you done a fine job on it and the sheath


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 8, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2015)

Ain't nuttin wrong with that knife !!  I'd be proud to own it . . . hint hint


----------



## Head East (Aug 12, 2015)

It looks like you are well on your way!  Good looking knife!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 13, 2015)

Appears as if someone is getting serious about knife crafting! Congratulations on a good start!


----------

